# Broadheads



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

G5 montec


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

That is what I used to use but I am looking at rage for my new set up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

250 gr. Stos. on 300 Beman ICS Bowhunters

Bonecollector- stick with the Montecs:wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

RAGE 2 blade!!!!!! and fixxed, a magnus buzzcut stinger.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Slick trick 100gr mags, gonna give guillotines a try for turkeys


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Muzzy mx-3's, slick trick mags, rage 2 & 3 blade, grim reaper razor cuts, and stos. I wanna try some G5 strikers, im still looking for that one great head!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

shwacker 100s or rage 2 blade


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

How do you like the shwakers MAbowhunter11


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shuttle Ts.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Magnus 4 blade


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

rage two blade is the only way to go and the only broadhead i will use but guys look up ramcat broadheads they look like to me they will do some real damage!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

mathewsguy2013 said:


> rage two blade is the only way to go and the only broadhead i will use but guys look up ramcat broadheads they look like to me they will do some real damage!!


There fine if you shoot at least 70 pounds and always have broadside shots. I have just decided fixed blades are better than mecanicals, better penetration, more durable, and they kill em just fine.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

4 blade magnus buzzcuts


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> There fine if you shoot at least 70 pounds and always have broadside shots. I have just decided fixed blades are better than mecanicals, better penetration, more durable, and they kill em just fine.


I totally agree!! Im using Thunderheads. I highly recommend them to all of you. When I killed my first deer I was pulling back only #40. And my doe was slightly quartering towards me and that broadhead cut that arrow straight through her without the slightest struggle...this is not the only situation when Thunderheads have performed flawlessly.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> There fine if you shoot at least 70 pounds and always have broadside shots. I have just decided fixed blades are better than mecanicals, better penetration, more durable, and they kill em just fine.


Ditto. If folks can easily kill deer with a 2-blade COC broadhead out of a *30# recurve*, I'd trust them more than anything else. 

Two smaller holes kill faster than one bigger hole. And a 2 blade COC will cut clean through the shoulder or leg if you arrow is heavy enough. Literally dropping the animal in its tracks.


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

im going to switch to the 2 blade NAP bloodrunners


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzy MX-3's. I did try some NAP bloodrunners but I shot a deer with one and it didn't even poke out the other end, then I went back to the muzzy's and have yet to have one not get a complete pass-through, and one was through both shoulders and the other one quartering away through a shoulder and one was just pure behind the shoulder which was where I hit the one with the bloodrunner. Also with the MX-3's I have yet to have a deer run further than 60 yards, and the one I shot with the bloodrunner went nearly 100 yards and didn't have near the blood trail that the ones w/the muzzy's did.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> There fine if you shoot at least 70 pounds and always have broadside shots. I have just decided fixed blades are better than mecanicals, better penetration, more durable, and they kill em just fine.


i agree, and nobody says u will make a perfect shot every time, I mean I shot one though both shoulders and then I had one quartering away really hard and I know that if I had a mechanical broadhead I wouldn't have gotten a pass-through.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if I were to try another broadhead, I would try some NAP Hellrazors but I am very very VERY impressed with my Muzzy MX-3's. And the way I see it, if it ain't broke don't fix it!


muzzyman1212 said:


> Muzzy mx-3's, slick trick mags, rage 2 & 3 blade, grim reaper razor cuts, and stos. I wanna try some G5 strikers, im still looking for that one great head!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> if I were to try another broadhead, I would try some NAP Hellrazors but I am very very VERY impressed with my Muzzy MX-3's. And the way I see it, if it ain't broke don't fix it!


I like mx-3s but its seems like them suckers bend on every other deer so I want a steel broadhead preferably 3 blade. And I like replaceable blades because I want my broaheads as sharp as I can get them so I can just put in some new blades. Also if a solid broadhead gets damaged them the whole broahead is messed up and with replaceable blade you can just put in new blades. So thats why I was thinking about strikers.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzy mx-3


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Magnus Stinger 4 blade or buzzcut 4 blade.


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> There fine if you shoot at least 70 pounds and always have broadside shots. I have just decided fixed blades are better than mecanicals, better penetration, more durable, and they kill em just fine.


go look at ramcats they are a fixed blade but somehow work as a mechanical its weird but they do some real damage! smokebroadheads.com


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> How do you like the shwakers MAbowhunter11


love them. extremely durable. way more durable then the rage. i shot them thru soup cans and both rage blades were broken and the swhacker was unscaved


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

and the ram cat are a hybrid head. they look like a fixed blade. and they are also shot like a fix blade. the blade will roll back on each other in the event of a non pass through so that they can cut there way out...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

mathewsguy2013 said:


> go look at ramcats they are a fixed blade but somehow work as a mechanical its weird but they do some real damage! smokebroadheads.com


I have seen them before.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya that's the only downfall of the muzzys is that for me if i hit bone the blades will either bend or chip but to me it's worth it if I have a deer down and in the freezer and with a great bloodtrail. The only reason I thought of trying the Hellrazors is because they are the official broadhead of the RMEF (rocky mountain elk foundation) and they look really tough.


muzzyman1212 said:


> I like mx-3s but its seems like them suckers bend on every other deer so I want a steel broadhead preferably 3 blade. And I like replaceable blades because I want my broaheads as sharp as I can get them so I can just put in some new blades. Also if a solid broadhead gets damaged them the whole broahead is messed up and with replaceable blade you can just put in new blades. So thats why I was thinking about strikers.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> love them. extremely durable. way more durable then the rage. i shot them thru soup cans and both rage blades were broken and the swhacker was unscaved


well and fyi a deer is WAY different than a soda can or a fruit. I had tried the bloodrunners on some soda cans and all kinds of stuff and was really impressed until I actually shot a deer with them and was not happy at all with the lack of penetration even with a broadside hit through the ribcage, and my first deer with a bow was with a 75 grain muzzy 3 blade at 40# 23" and my arrow fell out the other end. So then I went back to the MX-3's and have never been happier.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I have muzzy mx-3's, magnus two blade standard, but I shoot slick trick mags.


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

i have tried a couple different ones but i think ill use the nap bloodrunner 3 blade this year 
i shot a turkey at 40yds with a rage and it just flew off the arrow had blood and hair on it but no turkey 
the muzzy 4 blade does good i never got to shoot anything but the target with it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

like I said bfore u better be shooting a heavy arrow and be somewhere near 70# because I tried them and I hated them. I shot a deer perfect shot at 20 yards and my arrow didn't poke out the other end. Then I went back to my Muzzy's and all the other deer I have shot with them have wenbt clean through them and 2 of them went through shoulder. and at 61# and not 70#.


jbpf4l said:


> i have tried a couple different ones but i think ill use the nap bloodrunner 3 blade this year
> i shot a turkey at 40yds with a rage and it just flew off the arrow had blood and hair on it but no turkey
> the muzzy 4 blade does good i never got to shoot anything but the target with it


----------



## huskerpride32 (Jul 19, 2010)

Magnus Stinger Buzzcuts 100gr


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

shoot two blade blood runner, and it drops deer in tracks, anad using the same broadhead 25 times on diffrent hogs, never lost one, also good one is thunderhead


----------



## mathewsmonster (Feb 28, 2011)

I shoot the g5 t3 and was wondering when you use the practice blades do they expand with the spider clip is on the broadhead.


----------



## L1V3_2_HUNT (Mar 2, 2011)

Rage 2blade , Grim Reaper and Bloodrunner 2 all are nasty broadheads! shuttle tlock is good also


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Rage 2 blade they fly just like your field point.


----------

